# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Tour du lịch Hoa Kỳ (Honolul - Đảo Hawaii)  (Thời gian: 8 ngày/7 đêm - Đi về bằng máy

## hoanghue

*Tour du lịch Hoa Kỳ (Honolul - Đảo Hawaii)* 
*(Thời gian: 8 ngày/7 đêm - Đi về bằng máy bay)*
_Hawaii là một quần đảo có 8 đảo chính, nằm ở phía Tây Nam nước Mỹ, cách thành phố Los 6 giờ bay, và lệch so với Los Angeles đến 4 giờ. Đảo lớn nhất là Hilo, đảo lớn thứ 2 là Oahu, đảo thứ 3 là Maui, trong đó có thủ phủ Honolulu. Ở Hawaii khí hậu quanh năm mát mẻ, trung bình là 22 độ C. Biển xanh cát trắng tuyệt đẹp, bên cạnh các rừng nhiệt đới xanh tươi, các vườn trái cây và hàng dừa trĩu quả. Hawaii chính là nơi nghỉ lý tưởng cho tất cả du khách trên thế giới, đặc biệt là du khách Nhật._
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01: Khởi hành đi Taipei*
*04h30*: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel*  đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn đưa đoàn lên sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay CI9122 (07h50-11h30) đi Taipei, đoàn nối tiếp chuyến bay CI018 (14h20-19h45) đi Honolulu.
*19h45*: đoàn tới Honolulu, xe và HDV đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan Cảng Ngọc (Pearl Harbor), Tượng đài vua Kamehameha, Khu phố tàu, Cung điện Iolani và Punchbowl. Sau bữa trưa tại nhà hàng, xe đưa đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi sau chuyến bay dài. Đoàn đi ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 02: Honolulu*
*Sáng:* ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tham gia chương trình tơur hấp dẫn tới hòn đảo thiên đường Oahu: tới tham quan bãi biểnWaikiki beach, điểm du lịch nổi tiếng Diamond Head, Kahala, Hawaii Kai, Blow Hole, Vịnh Hanauma, Hanauma Bay lookout and Pali Lookout. Ăn trưa.
*Chiều:* đoàn tự do nghỉ ngơi hoặc mua sắm tại Waikele Outlet Mall, ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel 4 sao hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 03: Honolulu*
*Sáng:* đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, tự do nghỉ ngơi thư giãn buổi sáng tại khách sạn hoặc phơi nắng trên bãi biển tuyệt đẹp.
*Trưa:* xe đón đoàn tại khách sạn đưa đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
*Chiều:* đoàn tới tham quan Trung tâm văn hóa Polynesian Culture Centre, đoàn ăn tối và xem chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật truyền thống. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel 4 sao hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 04: Honolulu - Maui - Hilo*
*Sáng:* Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn đáp chuyến bay ra Đảo Maui, tham quan thành phố biển đảo Maui xinh đẹp, sau bữa trưa, đáp tiếp chuyến bay đi Hilo. Đoàn ăn tối tại nhà hàng, nghỉ đêm tại Khách sạn Hilo Hawaiian Hotel 3 sao.
*Ngày 05: Hilo - Honolulu*
*Sáng:* Đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, đoàn tới tham quan Vườn quốc gia Hawaii Volcanoes, thăm Viện bảo tàng Jagger. Thurston Lava Tube, Kilauea Iki Crater and Lava tree state park, ăn trưa tại Volcano House.
*Chiều:* đoàn tham quan thác nước cầu vồng (Rainbow fall), thăm Vườn Phong Lan. Kết thúc chương trình tham quan đảo Hilo, đáp chuyến bay về Honolulu ăn tối. Đoàn nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Aston Hawaii Waikiki Beach hotel 4 sao hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày 06: Honolulu - Taipei*
*Sáng:* Đoàn ăn sáng sớm tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay CI017 (09h10-16h45) về Đài Bắc, quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.
*Ngày 07: Taipei*
*16h45*: Máy bay hạ cánh tại Taipei, xe đón đoàn đưa đi ăn tối và nhận phòng KS Novotel tại Taipei nghỉ ngơi, đoàn tự do tham quan thành phố Taipei về đêm.
*Ngày 08 Taipei – Hà Nội*
*Sáng:* đoàn ăn sáng tại khách sạn, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay CI791(08h25-10h35) về Hà Nội, về tới Nội Bài xe đưa đoàn về điểm hẹn cũ. Kết thúc chương trình. Hẹn gặp lại Quý khách!
*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI :* *93.450.000 VNĐ/KHÁCH*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn từ 16 khách trở lên)*
** Giá bao gồm:*
 Lệ phí visa Hoa Kỳ .
- Vé máy bay quốc tế khứ hồi, vé máy bay nội địa
- Thuế sân bay các chặng quốc tế và chặng nội địa, phụ thu nhiên liệu hàng không.
- Xe đón tiễn sân bay, đưa đi thăm quan và di chuyển giữa các thành phố.
- Các đêm khách sạn từ 4 sao tại HNL, ở Hilo khách sạn 3 sao (ghép 2 người/phòng, ghép phòng 3 giường nếu đoàn lẻ)
- Các bữa ăn theo chương trình.
- Phí thăm quan các điểm theo chương trình.
- HDV nói tiếng Anh tại Hoa Kỳ + HDV Amitour suốt hành trình.
- Quà tặng của Amitour
- Bảo hiểm du lịch quốc tế
** Giá không bao gồm:*
- Các chi phí cá nhân
- Chi phí yêu cầu dịch vụ xe và HDV ngoài giờ
- Chi phí gọi đồ uống thêm tại nhà hàng và trong khách sạn.
- Thuế VAT.
** Vé dành cho trẻ em:*
- Đối với trẻ em dưới 2 tuổi mua 30% giá vé máy bay.Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn ngủ và tự trả phí tham quan 
- Đối với trẻ em từ 2 đến 11 tuổi mua 75% giá vé người lớn, ngủ cùng bố mẹ.
- Đối với trẻ từ 12 tuổi trở lên mua 100% giá vé người lớn
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Chi nhánh: 199 Chùa Chuông – TP. Hưng Yên*
*/ Hotline: 0963 877 256 – Ms Huệ*
*Email: hue.anhsaomoitravel@gmail.com*
*Yahoo: sale3.anhsaomoitravel*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com ,chothuexedulichhanoi.com*

----------

